

Antisocial: Beautiful Javascript Demo (and amazing demotool to play with) - notdarkyet
http://antisocial.demozoo.org/

======
petercooper
Like a nostalgic punch in the face! Excellent!

Doesn't it feel like sometimes we're going in circles though? Second Reality,
released in 1993, (video - <http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=XtCW-axRJV8> ) was
perhaps the most famous "demo" ever, and technically it was more advanced than
this. Looking at a lot of JavaScript and most Flash games today, it seems a
lot of supposed achievements aren't really technologically interesting anymore
- they're just interesting because they're in a new medium or are networked.

No disrespect to these guys for a nice bit of JavaScript work, but isn't it
just a little bit of a shame that JS can't even deliver what was considered
cutting edge a whopping 15 years ago? (note, though, that Flash kinda can -
<http://pouet.net/prod.php?which=25494>)

------
huhtenberg
Very funny - <http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/7017/image29cb9.png>

Unless I am missing something obvious, since when do I have to add (trust *
with *) to get Flash sounds ? Something that's enabled by default anyhow.

~~~
schill
If you're loading the demo offline (ie., from the local file system via
file:// or some such), Flash enforces strict (but good) security which doesn't
allow JS and Flash to talk by default.

To allow JS+Flash (ExternalInterface) to work together, you have to whitelist
the specific location (by either whitelisting a whole directory/path, or
specific file). I recommend just whitelisting the parent directory, as opposed
to the root.

These types of restrictions do not apply when the content is served over HTTP,
ie., as with the live site.

(I write and maintain SoundManager 2, which is a JS + Flash sound library as
used in this nifty demo - I'm honored. :P)

~~~
huhtenberg
I'm getting this error when clicking on 'Watch demo' on
<http://antisocial.demozoo.org> page. I do have a FlashBlock installed though,
perhaps that's the reason for the error.

~~~
schill
You'll need to whitelist that page within Flashblock, then it should work.

------
alex_c
My favorite part from the .nfo:

"Internet Explorer? Hahahahahaha."

I was curious how they did the sound, since I wasn't aware you can do sound
strictly with JavaScript ("WebKit-based browsers (Safari or Google Chrome)
should hopefully use native HTML / Javascript audio"). Looks like they're
using this:

<http://schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/>

Which looks like a JavaScript wrapper around a Flash-based player. Pretty
interesting.

------
mileszs
More information about the Antisocial demo can be found at the gentleman's
blog (this article in particular):
<http://matt.west.co.tt/demoscene/antisocial/>

He explains things in a bit more depth. Worth a skim, at least.

------
notdarkyet
I have never worked with Javascript myself, but do any of you have any insight
on how you think this was done? I saw a mention of jQuery (which I am also not
familiar with) in the .nfo file, but is this built upon some graphical engine
you all might be familiar with? I am just curious if thins is done all from
scratch.

~~~
tdonia
it's using the canvas tag to render the graphical area. you can read up on it
here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canvas_>(HTML_element)

<http://developer.mozilla.org/en/Canvas_tutorial>

~~~
notdarkyet
Thanks a bunch, the tutorial is really interesting.

------
rokhayakebe
Social Networking today has turned into Social Mating.

-"Hello who are you?"
    
    
        -"I am your soulmate"
    

-"Can I add you to my friendlists?"
    
    
        -"How about we go fornicate instead?"
    
    

We will see a small baby boom in 10-15 years that is due to Social Mating.

------
rmason
When will these guys get over locking into just one browser? Once I found out
it only runs in Firefox just didn't care how fantastic it was cause he lost
me.

~~~
ryanspahn
Check out the latest browser statistics..

Firefox within a year should have 50% of the market
<http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp>

Its all personal preference, but as designer dealing with IE and seeing these
statistics makes me smile!

